# Anyone planning a Rally in Europe in 2014



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Rallies in Europe in 2012 and 2013 were brilliant, not to be missed. Anyone thinking about one in 2014???? Can't wait!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Rallies in Europe in 2012 and 2013 were brilliant, not to be missed. Anyone thinking about one in 2014???? Can't wait!


You could organise one yourself Viv 

Jacquie


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Viv,

Might just be interested in joining up next year. Had a vague idea of going Italy, ferry to Greece, and back via Romania and Bulgaria but open to ideas.

Jed


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet?*

I am at Lake Garda for five weeks in spring and again in autumn, although the first trip might go as far as Rome.

I would be happy to lead a group (in terms of directions and suggestions) but my days of being a holiday rep are over

Russell


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll be in Spain April May so def. up for rally there. Was hoping to attend the Denia/Calpe meet if that is going to happen next year. 

Also hoping to attend the Amboise band festival informal meet this year.
Steve.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Denia is now closed.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

bigtree said:


> Denia is now closed.


I know that but I'm sure there are alternatives in the area. I suppose we'll have to watch this space


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Meet?*



Rapide561 said:


> I am at Lake Garda for five weeks in spring and again in autumn, although the first trip might go as far as Rome.
> I would be happy to lead a group (in terms of directions and suggestions) but my days of being a holiday rep are over
> Russell


Ahh, but would you consider being the group's cook ? I'm sick of my own cooking :x


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I might... depends on when I return to UK. 

I have an important date in SA 21 May - my daughter-in-law's 40th. Cannot miss that! 

Keep the suggestions coming...

If I get to rally, I'll cook up a big pot of Durban curry as long as someone lends me an outdoor heat source (and I don't mean a fire!)

PS. Vicdicdoc... I'll make an extra pot large enough to last you the week.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Amboise
...haven't been able to confirm but the dates were mentioned on another Forum and given as: 6th, 7th & 8th June 2014

*Tubby T* What's happening in Spain Steve?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Meet?*



vicdicdoc said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > I am at Lake Garda for five weeks in spring and again in autumn, although the first trip might go as far as Rome.
> ...


What do you mean Vic, You've only just started

I told you, boil a pan of eggs, when they've gone do more

Next lesson how to pickle eggs :lol: :lol:

I'd be happy to cook but I'm not organised enough to plan far enough in advance to reach a given destination 8O

aldra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

xgx said:


> *Tubby T* What's happening in Spain Steve?


Mary's retired so we have more freedom now, treating ourselves to a longish trip (in new van).
Those dates work fine (Amboise) for me Graham, looking forward to our nocturnal annoy the neighbours antics :wink:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > *Tubby T* What's happening in Spain Steve?
> ...


Play late into the night and you might even encourage the annual van burglars to give Ile d'Or a miss next year!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Now come on Viv, me playing's not that bad :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

The burglars only come every other year so Graham doesn't need to increase the insurance on his squeeze boxes


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

xgx said:


> Now come on Viv, me playing's not that bad :lol:


Ja, well, no, fine!

You and Keith entertained us royally! Pity tubby had to give it a miss this year. Maybe the South Koreans wouldn't have had to leave empty-handed.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

IF we have a motorhome for next year - still not known, but I would love to do Amboise again....and also missed the Spanish ones....

carol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll just watch this post

Who knows it might just work out we are in the right place ( ish)

At the right time

If so you have a cook  

Aldra


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

That's encouraging at least there will be two of us going in the opposite direction.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Brass Band Festival Amboise 2014

http://www.ville-amboise.fr/c__0_0_Manifestation_2157__1__Open_de_France_de_Brass_Band_2014.html

We have yet to decide whether to go next year but looks as tho the other site has a few interested already.

Do we know any of them??

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pneumatician said:


> That's encouraging at least there will be two of us going in the opposite direction.


Was that meant to follow my post??

I'm devastated

But in time I'll get over it
:lol:

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Steve was being errrr enigmatic....... not a clue what he's on about :? .


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Bulgarians and Romanians coming here two of us going there, simples I think.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what is this other site you keep on about.

cabby


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't know but it seems he's off to Bulgaria.......or Romania
:?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Jedi is off to Romania and Bulgaria whilst the Romanians and Bulgarians are coming here.

Hence a minute contribution to equilibrium.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

OK enough of this cryptic jostling.... Is anyone else joining Graham (xgx) and us for an informal musical weekend in Amboise? 
Mary and I will definitely be there (barring probs) by Friday (6th) and our son will be joining us on the Saturday.

Steve.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Europe*

Wat about andorra been in a truck but not in a mh


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Just consulted she who must be obeyed and apparently we are planning on Amboise this year.

Don't know where we will pitch tho as we still have the same van.
Look forward to sharing a can of Ambrosia with creamed rice, or should that be the other way round ? 

Val & Steve


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

We are booked in at Calpe from the 31st March - 28 days. Just wondered if anyone else would be there around this time?

Have booked one of their bigger pitches....Anyone know how much bigger they are?

Return tunnel 12th July so if any informal meets France / Spain / Portugal we would be very interested.


Dave & Jan


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We will be there around end of March, see my other thread for more details.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-166161-.html

Steve.


----------

